# Echo AudioFire4, Presonus FireStudio Mobile and Tascam US-144MkII



## Solid-State (Sep 19, 2008)

I'll looking to get a firewire audio capture devices for REW, TrueRTA and some speaker testing and design use. The two interfaces I'm looking at are the new PreSonus FireStudio Mobile and the Echo AudioFire4 and now the Tascam US-144MkII. I hope to get a Galaxy CM-140 or 150 with a cal file and use that to start. I hope to get an Earthworks M23 or M30 by fall next year when I can afford it. For my purposes what do you guys think? Are these two units a good choice?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Please do not cross post the same thread to two Forums. I'm locking this one; replies can be made at the original thread. 

Regards,
Wayne


----------

